# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  TOPKOIFARM HOS SANKE KEEPING CONTEST

## topkoifarm

TOPKOIFARM HOS SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
RULE OF THE GAME

Topkoifarm HOS sanke keeping contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan cutting /kerok/salon/ operasi koi .   Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode 6 bulan. HOS sanke tosai berasal dari Topkoifarm SBY, dari indukan Sanke Kondo 70cmpejantan Kohaku Maruyama 60cm + Kohaku Momotaro 50cm,. 
Disediakan 99 ekor koi tosai umur 3 bulan,,ukuran: 8  12cm untuk acara keeping contest inicadangan  4 ekor untuk pengganti apabila ada yg mati sebelum terkirim dll



TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal  20 April 2009 dan berakhir pada 25 Nopember  2009.
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau  mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala cara tehnik cutting koi di perbolehkan dengan cara memposting,,before dan after,
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tgl 11 Nopember 2009.s/d 25 Nopember pk.12.00  waktu server forum kois,,...yg mana akan dinilai oleh Para partisipan..dan Moderator KOI-S .dengan cara memilih yang the bestuntuk partisipan , nilai : 1 (satu) point..moderator , nilai : 3 (tiga) pointpemenang grand champion adalah :yang mendapat point terbanyak(hanya ada satu pemenang)..


PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA

20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
06/05/09  10/05/09, Pembayaran Ikan
11/05/09  15/05/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
16/05/09  10/11/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
11/11/09  25/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang


HARGA:
Rp.50.000  per ekor kepada Partisipan namun harga akhirnya adalah yang terbentuk berdasarkan mekanisme pemilihan ikan yang ditetapkan berdasarkan lelang terbuka

Catatan:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk panti sosial
10% pendapatan untuk hadiah yg meraih GRAND CHAMPION

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
Pemilihan koi dilakukan sejak tata cara ini diposting hingga 5 Mei  2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto 
2. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan  Rp.50.000  
3. Kenaikan harga pada setiap bidding bebas
4. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditetapkan
5. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Berhubung animo Partsipan lebih sedikit dari jumlah koi yang tersedia, maka setiap Partisipan boleh menawar sebanyak  banyaknya (bebas)..

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening Topkoifarm 
BCA cabang Mayjen sungkono SBY
No rekening : 087.0790.350.
A.N: Ong kuswandy,,
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: harga koi 50.000.No koi ;99..transfer ,Rp.50.099

DISCLAIMER
Apabila terjadi sesuatu/kecelakaan/musibah selama proses pemilihan dan pengiriman koi sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Penyelenggara. Semua dana yang sudah dibayarkan akan dikembalikan tanpa ada potongan apapun
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

----------


## topkoifarm



----------


## e-koi

e-koi : 
001 50.000,-
003 50.000,-

----------


## Glenardo

001 -50.000 - E Koi(Sulawesi)
003 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi
15 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)

----------


## Soegianto

no 15 >>250.000  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> no 15 >>250.000


Sudah kutebak..Di TKO sama Om Sugi   ::   ::  

001 -50.000 - E Koi(Sulawesi)
003 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi
15 - 250.000 - Fei Koi/ Om Sugi (Jakarta)
22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta

----------


## troy

> no 15 >>250.000


wah oak sugi kompor nya panas sekali.....
tak siram es dulu ya....
001 Rp 70.000
006 Rp 50.000
015 Rp 250.001
076 Rp 50.000
098 Rp 70.000
A02 Rp 50.000

----------


## troy

ini adalah gambar indukan dari HOS sanke

----------


## isman

> e-koi : 
> 001 50.000,-
> 003 50.000,-


wah mas eko semangat 45,sukses mas  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lohlohloh udah di mulai nih
bentar tak cari krepek an

----------


## mrbunta

001 -50.000 - E Koi(Sulawesi)
003 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi
15 - 250.001 - Troy ( surabaya )
22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
39 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
70 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
76 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.000 - Mrbunta ( surabaya )

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 50.000 - E Koi(Sulawesi)
03 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
39 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.001 - seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## mrbunta

waduhhhhh di salip om kolor. 
ambil nafas dulu ahhhhh
besok lanjuttttttttttt

----------


## BeauKoi

> 01 - 50.000 - E Koi(Sulawesi)
> 03 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi
> 15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
> 39 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
> 47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
> 52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
> 55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
> 61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
> ...


koreksi 01-70.000 - om Troy

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 50.000 - E Koi (Sulawesi)
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
22 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
39 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.001 - seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## BeauKoi

03 - 54.321

22 - 54.321

39 - 54.321

70 - 54.321

76 - 54.321

98 - 100.098

sekian...

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.100 - seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## BeauKoi

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.101 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)

----------


## seven7colour

Sabar dulu ah..... ada yang panas  ::  
Padahal tidak suka ikan JUMBO, tapi 98 dikejar terus?

----------


## BeauKoi

kalo om kolor bener2 suka...
aq ngalah deh... biar jadi ikan pertamanya om kolor  ::   ::  

bukan nga suka jumbo... tapi suka keeping dari kecil  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kalo om kolor bener2 suka...
> aq ngalah deh... biar jadi ikan pertamanya om kolor   
> bukan nga suka jumbo... tapi suka keeping dari kecil


98 sudah nyaris 20 cm, dibanding saudaranya dia paling bongsor   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
> 52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
> 55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
> 61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
> ...


01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 55.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 120.000 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)

----------


## boby_icon

Reply with quote Report this post
01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
*05 - 50.000 - Bobby  (Semarang)*
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
*11 - 50.000 - Bobby  (Semarang)*
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
*19 - 50.000 - Bobby  (Semarang)*
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
*57 - 50.000 - Bobby  (Semarang)*
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.101 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)

----------


## Glenardo

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 250.001 - Troy (Surabaya)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 100.101 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::  kog 1 sih bid nya ??
nti byrnya bgmn pecahan 1  ::   ::  
275.000 utk no 15

----------


## troy

wuih....wuih....baru ditinggal semalam jatah ikan ku cuman tinggal 1   ::   ::  
bertapa dulu dech....

----------


## troy

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 250.001 -troy (Surabaya)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 170.000 -troy (surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

98 >>> ikut 150.000

----------


## troy

98 >>> ikut 170.000

----------


## Soegianto

98 -200.000

----------


## troy

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 -Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
76 - 54.321 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
98 - 200.000 -Fei Koi (Jakarta)

----------


## dickytob

31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
A02 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)

----------


## e-koi

22 - 77.777 by e-koi (palu)
33 - 77.777 by e-koi (palu)

----------


## boby_icon

kalo peminat banyak, 

apa ngga sebaiknya dibatasi pengambilan ikannya om top ?

hanya usul aja,  biar merata distribusi burayaknya   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh mau kirim pak ?
eh 
kirain sdh hbs masa jual nya
kiraain sdh menang 
kirain.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

wuuiikk tidur semalam aja udah langsung 3pages...
 ::   ::  

22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi

76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi

98 - 200.098 - Beaukoi

----------


## Kokok

Aku ikut kut kut kut kut >>)))))',>

no. : 4, 32, 43, 67, 69, 78, 92, 95, 96 masing-masing Rp. 50.000

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 -Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 200.098 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)


_Spare KOI:_
A02 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)

----------


## ad666

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 -Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya) - 50.666 Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 -Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 200.098 - Beaukoi (Surabaya) - 206.660 Ad666 (palu)

----------


## Soegianto

98>>>>>225.000

----------


## dickytob

> _Spare KOI:_
> A02 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)


sorry baru tau kl itu spare koi

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 -Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
*98 - 225.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)*

Ikan yang aku pilih kok jadi mahal   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> _Spare KOI:_
> A02 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
> 
> 
> sorry baru tau kl itu spare koi


Gapapa om   ::

----------


## troy

[quote="ad666"]01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 -50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 -Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya) - 50.666 Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 -Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 206.660 Ad666 (palu)
Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## boby_icon

98 ama 15 bakalan balapan   ::

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 88.888 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 225.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## e-koi

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 56.789 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 225.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
Tarik maaang...

----------


## Soegianto

::  hmm aman

----------


## troy

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 225.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## troy

> hmm aman


bertapa dulu di tikungan om...  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh aman yah????  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

> sdh aman yah????


tunggu gadjah pulang dari hutan borneo  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> sdh aman yah???? 
> 
> 
> tunggu gadjah pulang dari hutan borneo


Signal Byar Pet nang Borneo Jungle, hahahahaha

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 225.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


di celebes juga om, biar dikotanya sama ajah . .

----------


## mrbunta

Waduh waduh. Dah tertinggal nih. Pilihanku di salip om soegianto
98 ---- rp. 250rb

----------


## Soegianto

::

----------


## troy

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 250.000 -Mrbunta (Surabaya)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

::  om gajah
baru datang trus bid  ::

----------


## Soegianto

98 >>275.000

----------


## troy

wuih....ampun2 dech....

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   mudah2an gajah go back to jungle

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
*98 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)*

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

98-ku   ::   semakin mahal  ::

----------


## Soegianto

::  semakin mahal  :: 

pak tolong dilhatin dong memang bgs yah????  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> semakin mahal, pak tolong dilhatin dong memang bgs yah????




Jumbonya   ::  , Putihnya   ::  , Merahnya   ::  ....MANTAP
Apalagi kalau di PEDANG jadi Kuchibeni   ::  MANTAP SEKALI  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> semakin mahal, pak tolong dilhatin dong memang bgs yah????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbonya   , Putihnya   , Merahnya   ....MANTAP
> Apalagi kalau di PEDANG jadi Kuchibeni   MANTAP SEKALI


saya mau semedi dulu untuk ikan ini...

----------


## seven7colour

> saya mau semedi dulu untuk ikan ini...


Sekalian kabarin ikan mana lagi yang bagus ya om Troy...
Mau ambil 5 ekor tapi yang aku suka kok udah melejit harganya   ::

----------


## boby_icon

kalo aku udah prediksi dari pertama dulu.

no.15 ama 98 pasti berat saingannya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> kalo aku udah prediksi dari pertama dulu.
> no.15 ama 98 pasti berat saingannya


Hebat ya om Boby   ::  
Om Boby ikan nomor berapa lagi yang bagus tapi masih belum ada yang nawar?

----------


## mrbunta

Wuihhhhh. Aku tinggal bentar langsung di salip lagi.
98 ----- 299.999

----------


## seven7colour

> Wuihhhhh. Aku tinggal bentar langsung di salip lagi.
> 98 ----- 299.999


Ediaaaannn tenannn, kalau nunggu tikungan bisa sakit jantung nih............

----------


## seven7colour

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 299.999 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## troy

kalo ara nya begini gak usah semedi aja....ntar akut nya kalo semedi malah gak sadar...  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

mau nyusul para caleg yang streess???????????  ::   ::  santai saja,tikungan masih jauh.

----------


## seven7colour

> mau nyusul para caleg yang streess???????????   santai saja,tikungan masih jauh.


*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*

----------


## BeauKoi

wuuiikk wuuiikkk inflasi ya no 98???
mau ngebid juga   ::   kan sudah ada om sugi sama om bunta  ::  
selamat bersaing... hati2 om kolor nunggu di tikungan  ::

----------


## troy

wah beaukoi udh mulai memantau inflasi....

----------


## seven7colour

> wah beaukoi udh mulai memantau inflasi....


Tadi dapat ikannya om Dodo juga gara-gara nunggu di tikungan   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

tuh om kolor sudah kasih warning  ::   ::  
BEWARE  ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::  
tg deh om gajah nih  ::

----------


## troy

aksi teror dimulai....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ksh horror dulu om  ::  
biar gajahnya ke hutan ...br kita bid  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hadirrrr, 98 masih punyaku kan.

----------


## Soegianto

98>>300.000  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Wadohhhhh di salip lagi nih. Tarik nafasss dulu. Sambil liat yg laen. Sapa tau pilihanku yg laen gak ada yg ngebid

----------


## Soegianto

koi bgs om
tategoi buat di oprasi
ayoooo jangan patah semangat om  ::

----------


## boby_icon

bales jah ...   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::  jangan  ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

CARA CUTTING ALA BLITAR

----------


## h3ln1k

ga tega   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Jadi sekarang pakem pola gak berguna ya? Heheheheehehehehe. Tambah bingung toh

----------


## seven7colour

> ga tega


Yang lihat photo aja gak tega apalagi yang lihat langsung...

Proses Recovery berapa lama om?

----------


## Soegianto

asikkk jd tanco
kalau gitu sanke bisa yah

----------


## h3ln1k

> asikkk jd tanco
> kalau gitu sanke bisa yah


teganya teganya teganya ......

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> asikkk jd tanco
> kalau gitu sanke bisa yah
> 
> 
> teganya teganya teganya ......


sama...
biar alami aja

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


Gapapa kok om... udah dapat bocoran 2 minggu sembuh....

Di kontes ini diperbolehkan pedang-pedangan....

----------


## Soegianto

anggar style?

----------


## mrbunta

Asikkkkk, 98 ----- 305rb

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> ga tega


...  ::   ::  ...sama.....cuma ada kans untuk hidup dikolam bintang5....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Hahahahaha Bunta udah kembali dari hutan.......

----------


## Soegianto

mr bunta harap kembali ke hutannnnnnnn  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan* 


01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 305.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

tunggu yah ommmmm ommmmmmmmmmmmmm

dinas dulu ke blitar

om bunta jadi ke australinya ?
kalau jadi kbrin yah :P

----------


## seven7colour

Ikan lainnya kok gak ada yang berminat ya?
Cuman 15 dan 98 yang jadi Ikan "EMAS" (bukan ikan MAS)

----------


## mrbunta

wah iya eman e
besok tak sensor 1 per 1 ahhhhhh
sapa tau ada yg kelewatan. tinggal di bid

----------


## seven7colour

> wah iya eman e
> besok tak sensor 1 per 1 ahhhhhh
> sapa tau ada yg kelewatan. tinggal di bid


Setuju.........  ::

----------


## e-koi

ayo anak-anak kembali ke pemilihan ikan, update foto terbaru dan yg still available juga combe-combenya...

----------


## troy

masih pada bertapa....

----------


## Soegianto

98 >310.000

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan* 


01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
91 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## Glenardo

Maap gangu kelancaran..Masih boleh ganti pilihan Sanke nya ga? Kebetulan pilihan saya masih di harga Bottom 50 rb, mau ganti yang nomor 91 ke 24 aja. Kalo ga bisa gpp kq. Terima kasih   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Maap gangu kelancaran..Masih boleh ganti pilihan Sanke nya ga? Kebetulan pilihan saya masih di harga Bottom 50 rb, mau ganti yang nomor 91 ke 24 aja. Kalo ga bisa gpp kq. Terima kasih


OK om.......  ::

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan* 

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 275.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

hm aman

----------


## tenonx

sudah pake pengaman om??   ::

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan* 

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
*15 - 277.777 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)*
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
*19 - 51.000 -  - Seven7colour (Surabaya)*
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
*32 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)*
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
*43 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)*
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
*78 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)*
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

::  ada yg pulang trip trus jd galak  ::  
 om 7 hbs makan apa di blitar ??????????????

----------


## seven7colour

> ada yg pulang trip trus jd galak  
>  om 7 hbs makan apa di blitar ??????????????


  ::  _Manasin kompor_ setelah tahu harga ikan di Blitar   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Kenapa om? kemarin aku nawar ikan disana minimumnya sudah 750.000 ribuan  ::

----------


## Soegianto

::  gak boleh
 ::   ini gigi kering
 :P  ini melet2
 ::  ini boleh yah  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Ayo om _ikan lainnya_ di BID kan katanya buat hadiah........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya nih ......
semedi bentar

----------


## troy

semedi juga ah...

----------


## seven7colour

> semedi juga ah...


  ::  Muncul sebentar semedi lagi.............

----------


## seven7colour

> semedi juga ah...


Muncul sekali langsung semedi lagi......

----------


## troy

menunggu puncak nya aja...

----------


## seven7colour

> menunggu puncak nya aja...


Kapan Puncaknya?

----------


## Kokok

32, 43 dan 78, masing2 Rp. 52,000,-

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan* 

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 277.777 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 50.000 - seven7colour (Surabaya)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## mrbunta

wuah ada saingan baru nih.

----------


## seven7colour

> wuah ada saingan baru nih.


  ::  Kalau aku bukan saingannya om Bunta

----------


## Soegianto

> wuah ada saingan baru nih.


sy juga bukan  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Susah juga masih 7 hari......
Semua adem ayem  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Susah juga masih 7 hari......
> Semua adem ayem


,,,6 hari lagi,,,,,,thanks pada rekan2 yg bantu2 up date (maklum gaptek)....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Susah juga masih 7 hari......
> Semua adem ayem 
> 
> 
> ,,,6 hari lagi,,,,,,thanks pada rekan2 yg bantu2 up date (maklum gaptek)....


gptek tuch apa om gatel di ketek  ::   ::

----------


## boby_icon

20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 277.777 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## topkoifarm

:[/quote]

gptek tuch apa om gatel di ketek  ::   :: [/quote]
...,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> :


gptek tuch apa om gatel di ketek  ::   :: [/quote]
...,,  :: :[/quote]

ampun ommmmm  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Back to Topic....biar tidak OOT

----------


## topkoifarm

5 hari lagi...

----------


## seven7colour

::   Menunggu di tikungan semua......

----------


## mrbunta

iya kok sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  i

----------


## mrbunta

loh no 15 kok jadi punya om kolor
wuah di bidddddddddddddddd
no 15 ---- > 278.900

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 278.900 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Fei koi (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## seven7colour

> loh no 15 kok jadi punya om kolor
> wuah di bidddddddddddddddd
> no 15 ---- > 278.900


Teganya teganya.................
Berani-in diri ngebid sembunyi-sembunyi malah di up lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

msh aman

----------


## seven7colour

> msh aman


15 udah di take over lagi om...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

4 hari lagi......

----------


## boby_icon

refresh .... shhhh ... :P 

quote="topkoifarm"

TOPKOIFARM HOS SANKE KEEPING CONTEST
RULE OF THE GAME

Topkoifarm HOS sanke keeping contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan cutting /kerok/salon/ operasi koi .   Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode 6 bulan. HOS sanke tosai berasal dari Topkoifarm SBY, dari indukan Sanke Kondo 70cmpejantan Kohaku Maruyama 60cm + Kohaku Momotaro 50cm,. 
Disediakan 99 ekor koi tosai umur 3 bulan,,ukuran: 8  12cm untuk acara keeping contest inicadangan  4 ekor untuk pengganti apabila ada yg mati sebelum terkirim dll



TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal  20 April 2009 dan berakhir pada 25 Nopember  2009.
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau  mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala cara tehnik cutting koi di perbolehkan dengan cara memposting,,before dan after,
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tgl 11 Nopember 2009.s/d 25 Nopember pk.12.00  waktu server forum kois,,...yg mana akan dinilai oleh Para partisipan..dan Moderator KOI-S .dengan cara memilih yang the bestuntuk partisipan , nilai : 1 (satu) point..moderator , nilai : 3 (tiga) pointpemenang grand champion adalah :yang mendapat point terbanyak(hanya ada satu pemenang)..


PARTISIPAN
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA

20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
06/05/09  10/05/09, Pembayaran Ikan
11/05/09  15/05/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
16/05/09  10/11/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
11/11/09  25/11/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang


HARGA:
Rp.50.000  per ekor kepada Partisipan namun harga akhirnya adalah yang terbentuk berdasarkan mekanisme pemilihan ikan yang ditetapkan berdasarkan lelang terbuka

Catatan:
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS
10% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk panti sosial
10% pendapatan untuk hadiah yg meraih GRAND CHAMPION

TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
Pemilihan koi dilakukan sejak tata cara ini diposting hingga 5 Mei  2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs melalui mekanisme lelang dengan ketentuan dan syarat sebagai berikut:
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto 
2. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan  Rp.50.000  
3. Kenaikan harga pada setiap bidding bebas
4. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditetapkan
5. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab pemenang
6. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara
7. Berhubung animo Partsipan lebih sedikit dari jumlah koi yang tersedia, maka setiap Partisipan boleh menawar sebanyak  banyaknya (bebas)..

PEMBAYARAN
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening Topkoifarm 
BCA cabang Mayjen sungkono SBY
No rekening : 087.0790.350.
A.N: Ong kuswandy,,
Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: harga koi 50.000.No koi ;99..transfer ,Rp.50.099

DISCLAIMER
Apabila terjadi sesuatu/kecelakaan/musibah selama proses pemilihan dan pengiriman koi sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Penyelenggara. Semua dana yang sudah dibayarkan akan dikembalikan tanpa ada potongan apapun
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

di quote mbacanya ga enak, background putih.
copas dari halaman depan aja   ::

----------


## tenonx

tak kirain iklan monmorillonite.............   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> tak kirain iklan monmorillonite.............


Pakai kata "REFRESH" di atas sendiri ya................

----------


## Soegianto

ssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttssssssss  ssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

15 - 279.999

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 279.999 - Soegianto (Jakarta)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Soegianto (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## Soegianto

> *20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*
> 
> 01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
> 03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
> 05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
> 06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
> ...


(pakai nama pribadi boleh yah )  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> (pakai nama pribadi boleh yah )


Boleh tapi BID harus naik 1.000.000 ...........  ::

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 279.999 - Soegianto (Jakarta)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Soegianto (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> (pakai nama pribadi boleh yah ) 
> 
> 
> Boleh tapi BID harus naik 1.000.000 ...........


oke  ::

----------


## seven7colour

3 Hari lagi...........
Ayoooo masih banyak koi yang belum menemukan pemiliknya   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

no.65...hari ini mati....gak mau makan ....kurus.....mungkin kena pencernaan,,,,,untung belum ada yg pilih,,,,  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

yg sy jangan dimatiin juga yah om
sdh bs dikirim ..........?

----------


## boby_icon

kalo bisa dipisahin dulu om kus yang sudah di pilih dan yang belum   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> yg sy jangan dimatiin juga yah om
> sdh bs dikirim ..........?


loh loh loh
aku blom 
no 15 naek ahhhh
Rp. 280.000

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> yg sy jangan dimatiin juga yah om
> sdh bs dikirim ..........?
> 
> 
> loh loh loh
> aku blom 
> no 15 naek ahhhh
> Rp. 280.000


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> kalo bisa dipisahin dulu om kus yang sudah di pilih dan yang belum


....yg laen seger buger...sekedar bocoran..yg jumbo masih banyak selain no 15 dan 98 ..malah ada beberapa ekor yg lebih jumbo..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

kurang 1 hari lagi......

----------


## bobo

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> kalo bisa dipisahin dulu om kus yang sudah di pilih dan yang belum 
> 
> 
> ....yg laen seger buger...sekedar bocoran..yg jumbo masih banyak selain no 15 dan 98 ..malah ada beberapa ekor yg lebih jumbo..


kira2 yang mana om top kasih deh bocorannya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. byk yg pengen jumbo nih

----------


## boby_icon

> ....yg laen seger buger...sekedar bocoran..yg jumbo masih banyak selain no 15 dan 98 ..malah ada beberapa ekor yg lebih jumbo..


wah ...   ::    no. brp aja tu om   ::

----------


## Soegianto

hmmmmmm ada bocoran   ::

----------


## troy

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 279.999 - Soegianto (Jakarta)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Soegianto (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## Soegianto

> *20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*
> 
> 01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 02 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
> 05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
> 06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
> ...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....yg laen seger buger...sekedar bocoran..yg jumbo masih banyak selain no 15 dan 98 ..malah ada beberapa ekor yg lebih jumbo..   
> 
> 
> wah ...     no. brp aja tu om


..yg belum di Bid banyak yg jumbo..

----------


## mrbunta

minta bocorannnnnnnnn
no brp ajaa

----------


## topkoifarm

> minta bocorannnnnnnnn
> no brp ajaa


...hampir 85% yg belum di bid..jumbo..  ::  ...

----------


## troy

besok aja ngebid lagi...malem ini semedi terakhir....

----------


## seven7colour

Yang jumbo mana aja yah?   ::  
Nanti mampir achhh buat ngecek  :P

----------


## topkoifarm

kurang 5 jam lagi.....

----------


## Soegianto

> kurang 5 jam lagi.....


msh ada waktu

----------


## mrbunta

hari terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
aku masih dapet gacoan   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> hari terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> aku masih dapet gacoan


pagi om gajah koq gak pergi ? katanya mau berangkat rapat di batam  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> hari terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> aku masih dapet gacoan  
> 
> 
> pagi om gajah koq gak pergi ? katanya mau berangkat rapat di batam


rapatnya deket kok, di sidoarjo aja   ::

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> 


kemaren kelupaan lelang  :: 
ikan bagut kelewatan

----------


## topkoifarm

> Yang jumbo mana aja yah?   
> Nanti mampir achhh buat ngecek  :P


...baru dipindah,,,,tak sembunyiin dalam kamar terkunci..,,  ::  ...yg paling jumbo sebenarnya bukan no 15 dan 98......karena sudah di bid orang lain,,,gak berani kasih bocoran,,,  ::  ....biasanya pola2 kohaku yg besar ,,1..atau 2 step ..kebanyakan jumbo ...lagi nyari pola2 kecil  4 ...5...step..yg jumbo...tapi gak dapet2,,  ::  ...

----------


## Soegianto

hr ini mudah2 bb berfungsi dg baik sy mau ke bogor ada janji berangkat jam 10 sambil tungguinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn takut ada yg nyalip  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Yang jumbo mana aja yah?   
> Nanti mampir achhh buat ngecek  :P
> 
> 
> ...baru dipindah,,,,tak sembunyiin dalam kamar terkunci..,,  ...yg paling jumbo sebenarnya bukan no 15 dan 98......karena sudah di bid orang lain,,,gak berani kasih bocoran,,,  ....biasanya pola2 kohaku yg besar ,,1..atau 2 step ..kebanyakan jumbo ...lagi nyari pola2 kecil  4 ...5...step..yg jumbo...tapi gak dapet2,,  ...


wuihhhh pagi e om top.

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  
> 
> 
> kemaren kelupaan lelang 
> ikan bagut kelewatan


..ikan bagut yg mana,,,  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


punya org   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

punya orang jangan di bid lho,,,kuwalat,,,,,yg plat kuning aja,,,,  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> punya orang jangan di bid lho,,,kuwalat,,,,,yg plat kuning aja,,,,


wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Soegianto

...baru dipindah,,,,tak sembunyiin dalam kamar terkunci..,,  ::  ...yg paling jumbo sebenarnya bukan no 15 dan 98......karena sudah di bid orang lain,,,gak berani kasih bocoran,,,  ::  ....biasanya pola2 kohaku yg besar ,,1..atau 2 step ..kebanyakan jumbo ...lagi nyari pola2 kecil  4 ...5...step..yg jumbo...tapi gak dapet2,,  ::  ...[/quote]
gak usah jumbo om top yg penting menang  ::

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  
> 
> 
> kemaren kelupaan lelang 
> ikan bagut kelewatan


asline ngelali.......

----------


## topkoifarm

> ...baru dipindah,,,,tak sembunyiin dalam kamar terkunci..,,  ...yg paling jumbo sebenarnya bukan no 15 dan 98......karena sudah di bid orang lain,,,gak berani kasih bocoran,,,  ....biasanya pola2 kohaku yg besar ,,1..atau 2 step ..kebanyakan jumbo ...lagi nyari pola2 kecil  4 ...5...step..yg jumbo...tapi gak dapet2,,  ...


gak usah jumbo om top yg penting menang  :: [/quote]
....kecil2 cabe rawit...seperti..  ::  .....  ::  ...

----------


## topkoifarm

...kurang 3 jam lagi....

----------


## seven7colour

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*
*JAM 12:00 SIANG*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 50.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 280.000 -Mrbunta (Surabaya)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Soegianto (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 55.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour

1 jam 30 menit

----------


## seven7colour

Gambarnya saya kasih nama satu-satu yah biar gampang   ::

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour



----------


## seven7colour

*Pemilihan IKAN
Terakhir** Hari ini jam 12:00 waktu server Koi-s*

----------


## Soegianto

::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Kenapa om?  ::   Nanti kering giginya..............

----------


## boby_icon

65 ... game over tuh   ::  

mmm mau ganti ikan boleh ga ya ... tp udah telanjur di catetin ama om kolor nih ...  ::  

wah sempet2 nya nih om kolor .....  mendetail ki  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenapa om?   Nanti kering giginya..............


masih sepi  ::

----------


## seven7colour

25 Menit........... Tikungan kian dekat

----------


## seven7colour

15 Menit  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

kurang ...7 menit....

----------


## topkoifarm

apabila lewat jam 12.00...koi yg belum dipilih...silahkan bid...50 rb....first come first serve..

----------


## troy

*20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*
*JAM 12:00 SIANG*

01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
02 - 65.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
06 - 52.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
13 - 52.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
11 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
15 - 280.000 -Mrbunta (Surabaya)
16 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
18 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
19 - 51.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
22 - 99.999 - e-koi (palu)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
25 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
26 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
31 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
32 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
33 - 77.777 - e-koi (palu)
39 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
43 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
45 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
47 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
48 - 52.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
52 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
55 - 51.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
57 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
59 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
60 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
61 - 61.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
63 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
66 - 50.666 - Ad666(Palu)
67 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
68 - 52.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
69 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
70 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
71 - 55.000 - dickytob (jogja)
72 - 50.000 - dickytob (jogja)
74 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
76 - 65.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
77 - 50.000 - Ad666 (Palu)
78 - 52.000 - Kokok (Depok)
79 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
80 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
81 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
84 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
86 - 50.000 - Seven7colour (Surabaya)
87 - 61.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
89 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
90 - 50.000 - Mrbunta (Surabaya)
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
92 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
95 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
96 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
98 - 310.000 - Soegianto (Jakarta)

Spare KOI:
A02 - 60.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
A04 - 61.000 - Troy (Surabaya)

----------


## seven7colour

Teng teng teng

----------


## troy

aku udh menang ya om....

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  ....menang yg mana,,  ::  ....yg adul champion itu ya,,,

----------


## troy

> ....menang yg mana,,  ....yg adul champion itu ya,,,


  ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

color 7...tolong ya,,,di recap kan,,,,,thanks sebelumnya...

----------


## topkoifarm

yg belum di bid..padahal ada beberapa ..yg bagus lho...nanti saya aja yg piara,,  ::

----------


## troy

> yg belum di bid..padahal ada beberapa ..yg bagus lho...nanti saya aja yg piara,,


saya boleh lgs pilih di tempat ndak om???

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> yg belum di bid..padahal ada beberapa ..yg bagus lho...nanti saya aja yg piara,, 
> 
> 
> saya boleh lgs pilih di tempat ndak om???


...cepet2 aja...takutnya keduluan orang,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

bocoran....ternyata yg paling jumbo...no.24...  ::   ::   ::  ...punya siapa ya,,,,

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
aku dapet no 15

----------


## boby_icon

asyik aku dapet 4 ekor   ::  

trus agendane apalagi ini ?

----------


## dickytob

asikk dpt 4, om yg belom kepilih di diskon om   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Asyik.... dapat beberapa jumbo langsung di lokasi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

om yg ini bonus lagi  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> asikk dpt 4, om yg belom kepilih di diskon om


,,,yg belum kepilih,,,,3 ekor 100 rb...ok...

----------


## mrbunta

om. yg blom kepilih juga ikut lomba meski udah di beli oleh orang?

----------


## Glenardo

> bocoran....ternyata yg paling jumbo...no.24...    ...punya siapa ya,,,,



Yang bener nih Om Kwang?Masa no 24 sih?
24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)

Aku liat ga make pola, cuma feeling dan alam mimpi bobo siang di kantor  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Kucoba buat summary yang Jakarta ah

Kokok Depok: 4,32,43,67,69

Total 250 rb (bener ga?)

Glenardo- Kelapa Gading : 24,47,59
                                    51,38,16 (Beli 3 100 rb   ::  )-->Mosok ga ada yg naksir yang ini, pas dapat diskon yah ambil deh
 Total 250 rb

Soegianto - Taman Moderen : 98
Total 310 rb

Wah mencerminkan, beli 1 tapi mantap quality nya   ::   ::  

Manggarai atau Kota yah?Siap2 jemput dan antar deh..   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Kucoba buat summary yang Jakarta ah
> 
> Kokok Depok: 4,32,43,67,69
> 
> Total 250 rb (bener ga?)
> 
> Glenardo- Kelapa Gading : 24,47,59
>                                     51,38,16 (Beli 3 100 rb   )-->Mosok ga ada yg naksir yang ini, pas dapat diskon yah ambil deh
>  Total 250 rb
> ...


Dapat JUMBO langsung RAJIN   ::

----------


## mrbunta

om kolorrrrrrrrrrr di rekap dongggggg

----------


## topkoifarm

> om. yg blom kepilih juga ikut lomba meski udah di beli oleh orang?


yup..ok...

----------


## topkoifarm

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> aku dapet no 15


.congratulation...asal jangan mati aja...ya..  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

siap ommmmmmmmmmmm
loh kok blom berangkat?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> bocoran....ternyata yg paling jumbo...no.24...    ...punya siapa ya,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Yang bener nih Om Kwang?Masa no 24 sih?
> 24 - 50.000 - Glenardo (Jakarta)
> 
> Aku liat ga make pola, cuma feeling dan alam mimpi bobo siang di kantor


....selamat ya...barangnya bagus,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

> siap ommmmmmmmmmmm
> loh kok blom berangkat?


...jam.9....apanya yg siap..  ::  ....kemarin no 15 saya cari2 gak ketemu,,,,ganti yg lain aja..ya....lebih murah banyak....bisa dapet 8 ekor,,gimana..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
jangannnnnnnnnn
 ::   kemaren aku udah ngintip. masih ada.

----------


## topkoifarm

> jangannnnnnnnnn
>   kemaren aku udah ngintip. masih ada.


  ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

koi favorit saya yg sudah terpilih....001...002...003...015...022...024..031  ..032....039..069..070...071..086...087...,,yg belum terpilih,,  ::   ::   ::  masih ada..  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

..batas waktu pemilihan ikan yg belum terpilih...tgl..9 mei 2009...

----------


## Soegianto

sy punya karenaa akan dikirim utk pak teguh jadi tolong dibalik nama langsung pesertanya jadi mr teguh WS
trim mohon maklum nya  ::

----------


## dickytob

> koi favorit saya yg sudah terpilih....001...002...003...015...022...024..031  ..032....039..069..070...071..086...087...,,yg belum terpilih,,    masih ada..


asiiiikk 2 dari ikan saya favorit om Top   ::

----------


## ad666

> ..batas waktu pemilihan ikan yg belum terpilih...tgl..9 mei 2009...


diperpanjang ya Om?

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> asikk dpt 4, om yg belom kepilih di diskon om    
> 
> 
> ,,,yg belum kepilih,,,,3 ekor 100 rb...ok...


kesimpulannya masih boleh ambil sampe tgl 9 100 rb per 3 ekor

----------


## tenonx

hikz...... telat..... kelalen......   ::   ::   ::  
wis diambil semua yg aku minat   ::   ::

----------


## wa2n

> ..batas waktu pemilihan ikan yg belum terpilih...tgl..9 mei 2009...


Maaf om, kalau memang diperpanjang sampai tanggal 9 Mei dan masih boleh ikut lomba....  ::  
Saya mo milih ya...
29-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
83-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
Tapi kalau sudah ndak bisa ikut, gpp

suwun..   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ..batas waktu pemilihan ikan yg belum terpilih...tgl..9 mei 2009...
> 
> 
> Maaf om, kalau memang diperpanjang sampai tanggal 9 Mei dan masih boleh ikut lomba....  
> Saya mo milih ya...
> 29-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
> 83-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
> ...



Om Wa2n, kurasa sekarang masih bisa, namun tambah 1 lagi, soale paket 100 rb dapat 3.

Asik nambah Armada Jakarta. Mohon maap bila ada salah kata

----------


## seven7colour

Om Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ternyata om Top masih di Borneo Jungle....(mirip om Bunta ya  ::  )

----------


## mrbunta

kemaren harus nya udah pulang. tapi kok gak ol ya?

----------


## tenonx

kecapekan..... tepar   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gonjess_top

> Originally Posted by wa2n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Om..saya nubie boleh ikutan ga??masih boleh ga sih kalo di transfer hari ini, lokasi cililitan nih...makasih..

----------


## Glenardo

Coba kasi masukan deh, masih bisa kan sampai tanggal 9.

Malah lagi promo loh, beli 3 hanya 100 rb buat yang belum ada yg punya. Kalo udah ada yang punya, kayaknya ga bisa deh.

Kalao beli 1 gimana yah?  ::   kurasa masih 50 rb kali

Mohon maap jika ada salah comment. AYo di borong2..Hahha

Salam

----------


## Glenardo

Biar lebih jelas dan clear aku coba quote pernyataan om Top




> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> asikk dpt 4, om yg belom kepilih di diskon om    
> 
> 
> ,,,yg belum kepilih,,,,3 ekor 100 rb...ok...


Kalo begini sepertinya Om Wa2n masih ada jatah 1 loh   ::  

Happy bidding

----------


## gonjess_top

> Coba kasi masukan deh, masih bisa kan sampai tanggal 9.
> 
> Malah lagi promo loh, beli 3 hanya 100 rb buat yang belum ada yg punya. Kalo udah ada yang punya, kayaknya ga bisa deh.
> 
> Kalao beli 1 gimana yah?   kurasa masih 50 rb kali
> 
> Mohon maap jika ada salah comment. AYo di borong2..Hahha
> 
> Salam


Makasih Om jawabannya...mulai cari yg belum kepilih ah...binun juga ya cari yg belom kepilih..ada update terakhir yg udah kepilih ga ya Om??

----------


## boby_icon

antara hal 14 - 15 kalo gak salah ...

om kolor gambarnya ada flaging nama dan tawaran harga

jadi om tinggal milih yg ga kena flaging aja   ::

----------


## gonjess_top

Om Top..saya mau dong yg nomer 065,093,099. Ini 100 ribu kan?? Trus total sama ongkir ke Jakarta berapa? Ntar di Jakarta ambilnya dimana and kapan? Makasih
Didit

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by wa2n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


kl yg saya tangkep sih bisa aja milih lagi dgn diskon tapi ga bisa ikut lomba CMIIW

----------


## seven7colour

Om Top menghilang   ::

----------


## gonjess_top

iya nih,kemana ya om top nya??h2c nih nunggu jawabannya..

----------


## mrbunta

om topppppppppppppp
di cari cari tuh

----------


## ya2r

Oom kalo masih boleh milih, no brapa aja yang blum kepilih?

Thanks
Yaya

----------


## dickytob

saya mo transfer pake ongkir ga ni om? ongkirnya brp? thx

----------


## seven7colour

Om TOP kemana yah?

Apakah masih di BORNEO?

----------


## Soegianto

om top masih sedang spa DONT DISTRUBbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
tanggungggggggggggggggggggggggggg  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om top masih sedang spa DONT DISTRUBbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
> tanggungggggggggggggggggggggggggg


wahhhhh aku gak di ajak  ::

----------


## Kokok

om top, sesuai jadual, sabtu kemaren saya transfer ke rekening om top u/ 9 ikan yang saya pilih, tapi ongkos kirimnya belum termasuk dalam jumlah itu, mohon di cek dan saya di update selanjutnya mesti bagaimana? terima kasih

----------


## boby_icon

saya juga udah transfer tadi malem tgl 10 mei 2009 , untuk 4 ekor

----------


## gonjess_top

Om Top....belum transfer sih, tapi masih mau....gimana ya???

----------


## topkoifarm

sorry ya...baru online,,,,ada keperluan yg harus di handle,,,,,,sebentar lagi saya recap dulu...

----------


## h3ln1k

akhirnya suhu turun juga   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> *20/04/09  05/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan*
> *JAM 12:00 SIANG*
> 
> 01 - 70.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 02 - 65.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> 03 - 54.321 - Beaukoi (Surabaya)
> 04 - 50.000 - Kokok (Depok)
> 05 - 50.000 - Bobby (Semarang)
> 06 - 52.000 - Troy (Surabaya)
> ...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ..batas waktu pemilihan ikan yg belum terpilih...tgl..9 mei 2009...
> 
> 
> Maaf om, kalau memang diperpanjang sampai tanggal 9 Mei dan masih boleh ikut lomba....  
> Saya mo milih ya...
> 29-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
> 83-50000-wa2n (Jakarta)
> ...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Om Top..saya mau dong yg nomer 065,093,099. Ini 100 ribu kan?? Trus total sama ongkir ke Jakarta berapa? Ntar di Jakarta ambilnya dimana and kapan? Makasih
> Didit

----------


## topkoifarm

tolong ya...rekan2 sby,,,direkapkan,,,,thanks,,,,,.........untuk ongkos kirim jawa....kira2 100.000 per box....diharapkan bisa gabungan per kota...supaya ongkos bisa lebih ringan,,,,,kondisi koi sudah siap kirim,,,,,thanks....

----------


## topkoifarm

SURABAYA....
Troy..........01..02..06..13..48..61..68...76..87.  .A02..A04..total..11 ekor..Rp.651.000....paid 
Beaukoi......03...39...70.........................  .....................total..  3 ekor..Rp.162.963....paid
Mrbunta.....15....52...84...89...90...............  ................. total    5 ekor..Rp.480.000....paid
Seven7color.16..18..19..25..26..45..60..74..79..80  ..81..86.total  12 ekor..Rp.601.000...paid

semua koi sudah diambil...

----------


## topkoifarm

JOGJA..
Dickyjob...31..63..71..72....total.4 ekor....Rp.205.000.....kapan mau dikirim?...

----------


## topkoifarm

Semarang..

Bobby_icon....05..11...55...57...Paid....kapan mau dikirim ?

----------


## topkoifarm

JAKARTA

Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
Glenardo.24..47..59...51..38..16...............tot  al. 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?
Soegianto...98....................................  ...total 1 ekor  Rp.310.000............kapan mau dikirim?
Wa2n...29..83.. 42  ................................total 3 ekor,,Rp.100.000.............kapan mau dikirim?
Gonjes_top...065..093..099......................to  tal 3 ekor..Rp.100.000..............kapan mau dikirim?

----------


## topkoifarm

PALU

Ekoi...........22..33........total 2 ekor..Rp.177.776
Ad666........66..77........total 2 ekor..Rp.100.666
kapan mau dikirim?,,,apa bareng sama pesanannya...trims...

----------


## Glenardo

Om Kwang ralat dikit, maap kalo ternayata aku juga salah nge ralat


JAKARTA

Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe
Siap jadi panitia penyambutan jam 9 di Manggarai. 

Siapa yang mau di gabungin denganku?  ::  jurusan Kelapa Gading   ::  

Soegianto...98....................................  ...total 1 ekor Rp.310.000............kapan mau dikirim?
Wa2n...28..83.. ? ................................total 3 ekor,,Rp.100.000.............kapan mau dikirim?
Gonjes_top...065..093..099......................to  tal 3 ekor..Rp.100.000..............kapan mau dikirim?

----------


## topkoifarm

thanks...Glen,,,,sudah saya ralat.....ok.

----------


## dickytob

> JOGJA..
> Dickyjob...31..63..71..72....total.4 ekor....Rp.205.000.....kapan mau dikirim?...


wah sendirian neh jogja  ::  besok segera saya transfer om beserta ongkirnya, kirim pake travel apa kreta om?

----------


## e-koi

> PALU
> 
> Ekoi...........22..33........total 2 ekor..Rp.177.776
> Ad666........66..77........total 2 ekor..Rp.100.666
> kapan mau dikirim?,,,apa bareng sama pesanannya...trims...


Yes sir, untuk menghemat pcr. Wkwkwk
Kalo dah ketahuan total biaya tlg pm yah.

----------


## wa2n

> Originally Posted by wa2n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Om Top.. makasih ya... emang top bangets dah...
Maap om, bukan no 28 ama 83, tapi no 29 ama 83 hihihi... dan karena boleh 1 lagi, aku pilih no 42 ya...
maap sebelumnya, dah dikasih waktu tambahan, pakai acara ngeralat trus nambah ikan pula hihihi...


Om Glen... aku gabung ya...
Nanti aku PM...

Buat om-om semua... thanks.... and let's the play begin..

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> PALU
> 
> Ekoi...........22..33........total 2 ekor..Rp.177.776
> Ad666........66..77........total 2 ekor..Rp.100.666
> kapan mau dikirim?,,,apa bareng sama pesanannya...trims...
> 
> 
> ...


punyaku barengi ajah om kwang.

----------


## Kokok

om, boleh gabung dg  kelapa gading, please? Kapan nyampai? Di mana sampainya? Atau ambilnya?

----------


## gonjess_top

> Om Kwang ralat dikit, maap kalo ternayata aku juga salah nge ralat
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
> Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe
> Siap jadi panitia penyambutan jam 9 di Manggarai. 
> 
> ...


Asyikk masih bisa..Om Glenn, saya mau dong bareng..kelapa gadingnya di mana ya??jadi ongkos kirimnya berapa nih?bayarnya ke om glenn apa ke om top ya ongkos kirimnya?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> JOGJA..
> Dickyjob...31..63..71..72....total.4 ekor....Rp.205.000.....kapan mau dikirim?...
> 
> 
> wah sendirian neh jogja  besok segera saya transfer om beserta ongkirnya, kirim pake travel apa kreta om?


pake kereta api....via herona....diambil di stasiun,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> PALU
> 
> Ekoi...........22..33........total 2 ekor..Rp.177.776
> Ad666........66..77........total 2 ekor..Rp.100.666
> kapan mau dikirim?,,,apa bareng sama pesanannya...trims...
> 
> 
> ...


...ok...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


...ok....

----------


## topkoifarm

> om, boleh gabung dg  kelapa gading, please? Kapan nyampai? Di mana sampainya? Atau ambilnya?


..coba pm ,,Glenardo,,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Om Kwang ralat dikit, maap kalo ternayata aku juga salah nge ralat
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
> Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe
> ...


ongkos kirim bayarnya nanti aja .setelah koinya diterima....ok..

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Om Kwang ralat dikit, maap kalo ternayata aku juga salah nge ralat
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
> Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe
> ...


Om Gonjes, silakan gabung dengan saya. Silakan PM saya, atau telepon..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Om Kwang ralat dikit, maap kalo ternayata aku juga salah nge ralat
> 
> 
> JAKARTA
> 
> Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
> Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000............kapan mau dikirim?Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe
> ...


Om Gonjes, silakan gabung dengan saya. Silakan PM saya, atau telepon..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Rekap untuk Jakarta

Kokok..04..32..43..67..69..78..92..95..96....total 9 ekor..Rp.456.000..paid...kapan mau dikirim?
Glenardo.24..47..59 (150 rb)..51,38,16 (100 rb)...........................total 6 ekor..Rp.250.000
Soegianto...98....................................  ...total 1 ekor Rp.310.000............kapan mau dikirim?
Wa2n...29..83.42 . ? ................................total 3 ekor,,Rp.100.000.............kapan mau dikirim?
Gonjes_top...065..093..099......................to  tal 3 ekor..Rp.100.000..............kapan mau dikirim?

Jumat akan di kirim via Herona ke Stasiun Manggarai jam 9. Akan di ambil oleh saya dan Wa2n. Saya siapkan tabung oksigen juga takut kalao mao di bawa jalan2 lagi   ::  

Kokok sudah telpon2 an, tingal liat kondisi last minute. Opsi 1 Kokok: Ketemu di Manggarai jam 9, opsi 2 di Pasar Minggu jam 2 an, opsi 3 kapan2 diambilnya setelah pulang kantor di Kelapa gading  :P 

Om Gonjes mohon hubungi saya via pm atao HP.

Untuk Om Soegianto, kalo ga bisa anter, mungkin bisa di handle oleh om Wa2n untuk di bawa ke Taman Moderen.

Laporan selesai   ::  ..

----------


## wa2n

Om Glen, thanks untuk rekapan-nya.  ::  
Om Top, sy sudah transfer ya.   ::  
Kalo om Soegianto gak bisa ambil, nanti saya ambilkan sekalian pingin tour de pond ke taman modern...  ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

dapet pesan dr p Soegianto (om Imoetz) kalo ikan yg dia pilih minta tolong dikirimkan ke:

pak Teguh Java Koi
JAVAKOI / Teguh WS,
Perum Pondok Hijau Permai, 
Jl. Pakis Barat II C2/19, 
Bekasi Timur, Telp.021-8227363, 0815 9026804 

thanks   ::  




> Rekap untuk Jakarta
> *Jumat* akan di kirim via Herona ke Stasiun Manggarai jam 9. Akan di ambil oleh saya dan Wa2n. Saya siapkan tabung oksigen juga takut kalao mao di bawa jalan2 lagi   
> 
> Untuk Om Soegianto, kalo ga bisa anter, mungkin bisa di handle oleh om Wa2n untuk di bawa ke Taman Moderen.
> 
> Laporan selesai   ..


Maksudnya dikirim Jumat nyampe nya Sabtu kan om   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Bentoeeel, Jumat kirim, Sabtu sampe. Jam 9.30 escort   ::   nya saya dan Om Wawan.

Om Wawan, di Jakarta Timur, mungkin bisa bantu ke

pak Teguh Java Koi
JAVAKOI / Teguh WS,
Perum Pondok Hijau Permai, 
Jl. Pakis Barat II C2/19, 
Bekasi Timur, Telp.021-8227363, 0815 9026804 

atau contact ke Om Imoetz biar ada smooth conversation, in order to configure Fei Koi Tour de Pond  :P 

Thanks

----------


## dickytob

om saya dah transfer tapi ongkirnya blom, thx om TOP
kl dr sby sampe jogja jam brp ya?

----------


## Soegianto

tq tenonx om glen pak teguh java koi mau ambil sabtu boleh bantu kontak2 0813426467177
tks

----------


## gonjess_top

Om Top, saya udah transfer 100.099 kemaren lwt bca an. Pramudita. Tolong dikirim bareng om Glen.
Om Glen..saya tadi sms, kapan nih kira2 free untuk di telpon? Makasih

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Top, saya udah transfer 100.099 kemaren lwt bca an. Pramudita. Tolong dikirim bareng om Glen.
> Om Glen..saya tadi sms, kapan nih kira2 free untuk di telpon? Makasih



Sudah telepon2 dengan Om Gonjess..asik2 bisa ketemuan nanti Sabtu di Manggarai.. Berati yang sudah fiex datang Manggarai menemani saya, om Gonjess, Om Wawan.

Om Teguh secepatnya di konfirm.

Ok Kokok liat mast minute deal nya gimana...sudag ada opsi2nya.

Thanks

----------


## seven7colour

Hadir..............  ::  

Repot banyak kerjaan   ::

----------


## boby_icon

wuah .. om kolor kemana aja nih ..

yg no 19 bagut nggak ? ikannya dah sampe rumah kan ?

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhhhhhhh ada arek pengennnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## topkoifarm

group JAKARTA....kirim hari Jumat....tiba di jakarta..sabtu pagi...stasiun..manggarai
semarang....mau kirim hari apa...  ::  ,,tiba di semarang sekitar jam 19.00..stasiun tawang
Jogja..........mau dikirim hari apa..?....tiba di jogja sekitar jam..21.00.....stasiun tugu...
tolong conform ya....sms...0811326556...03170886556...

----------


## topkoifarm

PALU....mau kapan kirim,  ::  ,,pesanannya hanya ada..300 ekor....thanks...

----------


## dickytob

> group JAKARTA....kirim hari Jumat....tiba di jakarta..sabtu pagi...stasiun..manggarai
> semarang....mau kirim hari apa...  ,,tiba di semarang sekitar jam 19.00..stasiun tawang
> Jogja..........mau dikirim hari apa..?....tiba di jogja sekitar jam..21.00.....stasiun tugu...
> tolong conform ya....sms...0811326556...03170886556...


sms sent om Top, thx

----------


## seven7colour

> wuah .. om kolor kemana aja nih ..
> yg no 19 bagut nggak ? ikannya dah sampe rumah kan ?



Repot om....lagi musim kawin  ::

----------


## boby_icon

kalo bisa sampe smg sabtu pagi besok om , saya ambil di tawang

----------


## topkoifarm

yg tiba sabtu pagi....ambilnya di stasiun ..jakarta kota....gimana  :: ..(salah informasi)..sudah saya ralat...ok

----------


## Glenardo

> yg tiba sabtu pagi....ambilnya di stasiun ..jakarta kota....gimana


Om Kwang, aku sih ga terlalu masalah. Cuma pada peserta, lokasi nya lebih ok ke Manggarai dan sudah di nego situ aja..Gimana yax?

Thanks

----------


## topkoifarm

sorry...salah informasi....
..JAKARTA...........................tiba di stasiun Manggarai sabtu pagi....ok
..Yogyakarta .......................tiba di stasiun Tugu.....juma.at.(hari ini)...pk..20.00....ok
..SEMARANG........................,tiba di stasium Tawang,,,,bisa ambil sabtu pagi....ok.....
.....

----------


## topkoifarm

jakarta ...sudah kirim...via herona express...tiba di stasiun Manggarai...sabtu pagi..
semarang ...sudah kirim..via herona express....tiba di stasiun Tawang..jam 23.00..bisa diambil pagi
yogya...sudah kirim,,,via herona express,,tiba di stasiun Tugu..jam 22.00...
....tolong diambil..ya.....thanks...

----------


## Glenardo

> jakarta ...sudah kirim...via herona express...tiba di stasiun Manggarai...sabtu pagi..
> semarang ...sudah kirim..via herona express....tiba di stasiun Tawang..jam 23.00..bisa diambil pagi
> yogya...sudah kirim,,,via herona express,,tiba di stasiun Tugu..jam 22.00...
> ....tolong diambil..ya.....thanks...



Sekali lagi confimasi untuk Jakarta, 9.30 Manggarai

Kokoy Ready 
Om Sugi fei, ready
Gonjess ok
Wawan okeh juga..

Siap jadi escort para Sanke yang akan datang.

Thanks

----------


## e-koi

> PALU....mau kapan kirim,  ,,pesanannya hanya ada..300 ekor....thanks...


Besok jadi kirim kan om?

----------


## tenonx

om top memang top.............
gak ada yg membuat laporan pengiriman ikan yg sedetil ini   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

Lapor Om top, Jogja sudah terima ikan nya dengan selamat, jam 9.30 malem dah sampe kretanya
thanks om top, ongkirnya brp ya?

----------


## topkoifarm

ongkos kirim gratis....

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> PALU....mau kapan kirim,  ,,pesanannya hanya ada..300 ekor....thanks...
> 
> 
> Besok jadi kirim kan om?


,,,jadi ....Lion air,,,tiba di Palu..sekitar 21.oo.....kalau sudah kirim nanti saya sms...ok..

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Malam om TOP.....
Minggu depan baru bisa kesana lagi  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

[/quote]

Malam om TOP.....
Minggu depan baru bisa kesana lagi  :: [/quote]...lagi musimnya kawin,,,ya,,,,,,,  ::   ::    ..jangan lupa minggu depan traktir,,,ya,,,

----------


## seven7colour

> lagi musimnya kawin,,,ya,,,,,,,     ..jangan lupa minggu depan traktir,,,ya,,,



Hehehehehehehe PANEN time....................

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> lagi musimnya kawin,,,ya,,,,,,,     ..jangan lupa minggu depan traktir,,,ya,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehehe PANEN time....................


ntar abis panen lgs bikin kolam dan belanja ikan.....

----------


## Glenardo

Lapor, Jakarta sudah almost on hand semua.

Tinggal1 ekor wangsit, milik Om Sugi Fei. Ga di ambil, besok baru mao di ambil. jadi sebentar lagi akan diisi oksigen lagi setelah tadi jam 2 siang di  ganti oksigen juga.

----------


## seven7colour

> ntar abis panen lgs bikin kolam dan belanja ikan.....


Malam om Troy...............
Udah borong ikan HOS Sanke kan..................

----------


## dickytob

> ongkos kirim gratis....


Thx Om Top, jadi enak nih hehehe  ::  emang om top yang paling top dah

----------


## dickytob

busway...
ini kontingen jogja

----------


## Soegianto

> ongkos kirim gratis....


ah omtopm ikan nya gratis ? ongkosnya byr ? ah jangan jd gak enak nih  ::  
sy sdh tranf .tks
om glen sorry kemarin 1 harian di caringin lg ada acara go
today kurir ambil langsung kirim ke java koi tq sdh repotin  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ntar abis panen lgs bikin kolam dan belanja ikan.....
> 
> 
> Malam om Troy...............
> Udah borong ikan HOS Sanke kan..................


udah om...sanke ku hilang satu dan yg lain identitas nya udh tidak bisa dikenali.... :P  :P

----------


## Kokok

om to 9 koi jagoanku udah nyampe berkat bantuan dan kebaikan 7.5 (pitulungan setemgah mekso) dari om glenardo, terima kasih maturnuwun om berdua, ongkir nya belum aku titipin om glen katanya tunggu info dr om top, o ya ikannya tapi bukan 9 om malah 10, sy nggak itung waktu serah  terima dg om glenardo, trus piye om top?

----------


## Glenardo

> om to 9 koi jagoanku udah nyampe berkat bantuan dan kebaikan 7.5 (pitulungan setemgah mekso) dari om glenardo, terima kasih maturnuwun om berdua, ongkir nya belum aku titipin om glen katanya tunggu info dr om top, o ya ikannya tapi bukan 9 om malah 10, sy nggak itung waktu serah  terima dg om glenardo, trus piye om top?


Ongkir nya free..wes aku juga kaget terima sms dari Om Top..

Jadi jakarta, silakan bayar uang Sanke aja langgsung ke Om Top.

Siap saling berkunjung ama Om Kokok, kalo perlu kita talk in english together...   ::

----------


## e-koi

maaf baru lapor, kontingen palu udah nyampek di rumah masing2. Cm om ad666 rada kaget kuk iwake wilik wilik. Kalo iwakku top markotop. Tq.

----------


## Kokok

om ad666, ga usah kewatir aku juga dpt yg cwuiluik2 4 ekor, tp saya liat masa depan polanya ok ok, jangan 2 itu malah yg tuatueguoi kali om, jd ok optimis saja, ikan ku 6 ekor yg menurut ku ok, 4 diantaranta yg cwuiluik cwuiluik tadi. he he he ikannya jg bersih2

----------


## seven7colour

Umurnya kan sama semua...................  ::  

Bisa beda jauh ya sizenya......
Dilihat hasil akhirnya aja deh.........

Cring Cring Cring..... Ilmu Golok Naga beraksi.................  ::

----------


## Kokok

emang juga sih, tp bisa aja waktu/hari netasnya beda2, yg jelas  siapa dulu pemain pedangnya, pedanngku merek tatra dan goal!!?!??!??!!!?

----------


## boby_icon

semarang dah sampe ...

hihihi nyampenya jum'at jam 24:00, eh tak ambil sabtu jam 11 siang ditelpon ama herona ..

" ikannya megap - megap pak, kok ngga diambil - ambil " , waduh langsung buru2 tak ambil deh

untung sehat - sehat aja koinya, cuilik2 polll   ::  

trims om top

----------


## mrbunta

> emang juga sih, tp bisa aja waktu/hari netasnya beda2, yg jelas  siapa dulu pemain pedangnya, pedanngku merek tatra dan goal!!?!??!??!!!?


kalau pedang nya merk jepang baru passss.

----------


## Kokok

merk jepang ya sireto meruku japango

----------


## ad666

> maaf baru lapor, kontingen palu udah nyampek di rumah masing2. Cm om ad666 rada kaget kuk iwake wilik wilik. Kalo iwakku top markotop. Tq.


gak kaget kok om . . takjub . . .kurang gizi kali ya?  ::  sapa tau 6 bulan bisa nyalip punya om e-koi  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hahahahahaha sudah terima semua yah?

----------


## ad666

> Hahahahahaha sudah terima semua yah?


njeh om

----------


## mrbunta

lumayan punya ku agak suka makan. mudah mudahan cepet gede

----------


## ad666

> lumayan punya ku agak suka makan. mudah mudahan cepet gede


  ::  kalo punyaku malah nggerombol ama ikan sumatera . . . makannya nunggu sisa-sisa . . (gimana bisa gede  ::  )

----------


## dickytob

padepokan pedang dijogja dimana ya? 
pengen berguru

----------


## seven7colour

> padepokan pedang dijogja dimana ya? 
> pengen berguru


Om Tenonx ada murid baru nih......
Tapi om Tenonx kan pedangnya tumpul

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> padepokan pedang dijogja dimana ya? 
> pengen berguru
> 
> 
> Om Tenonx ada murid baru nih......
> Tapi om Tenonx kan pedangnya tumpul


tenonx adanya pisau lipat

----------


## tenonx

lama gak ngikuti kok tau2 wis digosipin   ::   ::  
bawa aja ke berbah om..... nanti kita coba test pisau lipatnya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> lama gak ngikuti kok tau2 wis digosipin    
> bawa aja ke berbah om..... nanti kita coba test pisau lipatnya


Hahahahaha boleh-boleh...........

----------


## Kokok

progres terakhir gimana ya, ikan membesar, jumbo ato malah tambah kecil?

----------


## Glenardo

Mayan rakus dikolam ku. Bercampur dengan Baby2 yang lain..

Pisau lipat siapa nih yang sudah jalan?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

RAHASIA........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

> progres terakhir gimana ya, ikan membesar, jumbo ato malah tambah kecil?


ikan saya ada yang siap2 jadi beko nih hehehe 
tapi saya malah berdoa biar aja jadi beko soale kl jadi bekko bakalan jadi bekko yang cantik   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> progres terakhir gimana ya, ikan membesar, jumbo ato malah tambah kecil?
> 
> 
> ikan saya ada yang siap2 jadi beko nih hehehe 
> tapi saya malah berdoa biar aja jadi beko soale kl jadi bekko bakalan jadi bekko yang cantik


posting dong om...  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

total penerimaan....3.795.405....
..untuk majalah kois..........379.540.....sudah transfer,,
..untuk sumbangan sosial...379.540.....ditentukan oleh pemenang,,
..untuk pemeneng.............379.540....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> total penerimaan....3.795.405....
> ..untuk majalah kois..........379.540.....sudah transfer,,


Terimakasih p Ong, nanti saya cek ke Om Will...

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> total penerimaan....3.795.405....
> ..untuk majalah kois..........379.540.....sudah transfer,,
> 
> 
> Terimakasih p Ong, nanti saya cek ke Om Will...


mantap . . .  ::

----------


## bobo

Singkat padat dan jelas   ::

----------


## dickytob

> Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kokok
> 
> ...



klik gambar biar gede

btw gimana menurut om2 sekalian apakah yang salah dengan keeping saya? sodara2nya yang lain tetep kekeuh jadi sanke, apa ini masalah gen aja? THX

----------


## ad666

termasuknya ekstrim juga ya om perubahannya . .   ::

----------


## troy

itu namanya sortir alam....

----------


## Soegianto

problemnya banyak tuch...........alam inc suhu air ,gen juga............
jadi beko juga oke kan ?

----------


## boby_icon

masih lama ya   ::

----------


## boby_icon

*Update no.55:*



 
size = 20 cm

nyari jago pedang niy   ::

----------


## dickytob

wah keren om dengan modal minyak cengkeh dan silet, jadi deh tancho sanke hehehe

----------


## boby_icon

ndak berani   ::  

ngga tau tekniknya om   ::

----------


## Kokok

wah kalau aku meskipun tahu tehniknya tetap saja nggak tega, takut kebablasan malah mati   ::

----------


## Kokok

om Boby, ajari aku cara posting gambar boleh? gaptek nih?

----------


## boby_icon

upload dulu di potobucket, imageshack ato facebook om

baru nanti link nya diposting >>> [img]......link%20poto.....[/img]

----------


## ad666

ikan yang saya pegang mengundurkan diri dari kontes

Demikian pemberitahuan ini dibuat untuk dapat dipergunakan seperlunya.

Ad666

----------


## e-koi

> ikan yang saya pegang mengundurkan diri dari kontes
> 
> Demikian pemberitahuan ini dibuat untuk dapat dipergunakan seperlunya.
> 
> Ad666


Kenapa om ikannya? Kemarin aku gak sempet liat?
Kalo ikanku no 22 dan 33 dah lama was die, jadi ya dah mengundurkeun diri

----------


## dickytob

ikutan mengundurkan diri ah...
kecuali diganti bekko kontes hehehe

----------


## Kokok

> upload dulu di potobucket, imageshack ato facebook om
> 
> baru nanti link nya diposting >>> [img]......link%20poto.....[/img]


Ok om Boby, trims, sy coba kutak katik

----------


## Kokok



----------


## Kokok



----------


## Kokok



----------


## ad666

> 


antik . .kek pelm india . . kalo merahnya kek gitu disebut kanoko ya?

----------


## BeauKoi

nga inget nomor brp nih...
ukuran 26cm

----------


## mrbunta

punya om kevin sangar

----------


## BeauKoi

punyanya om bunta juga sangar koq..
ayo jangan disimpan aja ...
ikut di posting donk  ::

----------


## Kokok

Lho KC ini nggak ada yg qualified atau gimana ya kelanjutannya?

----------


## e-koi

> Lho KC ini nggak ada yg qualified atau gimana ya kelanjutannya?


idem...

----------


## seven7colour

::   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

maksudnya? Siapa yang harus menjelaskan ya om pelangi?

----------


## seven7colour

> maksudnya? Siapa yang harus menjelaskan ya om pelangi?


Kalau besok ketemu empunya saya tanya   ::

----------


## Satpam

gimana nih om om uda sampai seberapa ikan nya kok belon ada yg post aku juga pingin lihat nih   ::

----------

